# Aaron Hernandez



## oldman (Jan 18, 2020)

I met Aaron back in about 2010, or somewhere around there. He boarded my plane from Miami to Boston. I first noticed him wearing a Pat’s jacket and so I asked him if he was a Patriot’s fan. He asked me if I was kidding because he was going to Boston to speak with Mr. Kraft about signing with the team. I thought he was kidding. Weeks later, I was reading the draft signings and noticed that Aaron was drafted by the Patriots. 

I would follow his career off and on from time to time. It seemed to me that he was always in some type of legal entanglement. I couldn’t figure out how after his second signing, or actually his contract extension signing that a young man who had the world in the palm of his hands could or would risk so much. Not everyone has a $40 million dollar contract. 

So, I had to read as much as I could about Aaron’s life. Oh, there’s plenty to read on the Internet. After I had finished reading some 40 or so different bios and stories regarding Aaron’s life, it kind of explained to me that he may have been a good guy gone bad. His early home life was not normal, nor was his life in general. Aaron needed a real life mentor or maybe a life coach. 

He ended his own life in a prison cell, which he was given a life sentence after being found guilty of killing his friend. I had wondered about the motive, only to finally read that he thought he was gay and that the person whom he was found guilty of killing threatened to expose him. I guess he thought that he just wouldn’t have been able to handle what may have came later.

I can’t help but to have some sad feelings for him. A young man with a guaranteed $40+ million dollars, a beautiful girlfriend and a baby and no one to guide him and keep him safe. Sad, just so sad.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 18, 2020)

There is an excellent documentary about him on Netflix.   He was a druggie and absolutely guilty of murdering his friend.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2020)

My son was talking about this at supper tonight.

Hernandez had a mansion in the next town north of mine.


----------



## 911 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hernandez was always getting himself into some kind of trouble with the law. I had read that he loved smoking marijuana and bought it almost by the bale. I do agree that he led a sad life and never had a role model to follow, but so do millions of other young men and not all of them kill their friend. 

It’s a shame, to say the least.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 20, 2020)

It was my understanding that his behavior deteriorated when his dad died.


----------



## oldman (Jan 25, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> It was my understanding that his behavior deteriorated when his dad died.


You are right. In the early stages of Aaron’s life, his father disciplined Aaron pretty severely. Once his father gave up the bottle and became a better parent, Aaron worked hard to please his dad. His dad died unexpectedly from complications due to hernia surgery. I think Aaron was 16 at the time.


----------

